# 30hp Tohatsu not peeing. Any Simple causes?



## LLeone

I recently purchased a new ride with a 2014 30hp Tohatsu 4 stroke.
I love the motor. Runs smooth and quiet, quick, efficient, etc.
Ran the boat Monday and all was well.
But, when I threw on the earmuffs to run it on the garden hose, not a drop of water from the, for lack of a  better term, pee hole.
Now, I'm told the water pump impeller is no more than 10 months old. So, I don't know whether the impeller has suddenly given up, or there is something clogging a water passage. 
I can't get anyone to look at it before Tuesday and I'm not particularly versed in the way of outboards, diesel engines are my usual frustration. 
So, any suggestions on how to check for or clear a clog or something simple that I'm overlooking would be greatly appreciated as I'd rather not spend the holiday weekend on the trailer.


----------



## Jigalode

Just had the same thing happen to my Johnson 25. 

Make sure the muffs are directly pressed on to the water intake. The muffs on mine were sliding to the side of the intake with the vibrations of the motor causing a lack of water to the motor and therefore no pee. 

Check that they are directly on the intake and make sure the tube is not clogged...after that, move on to changing the impeller.


----------



## LLeone

Thanks for the reply, I just read your post.
I'm going to double check all the little things this evening. And now that I've done a good bit of youtubing, I think I'll pick up a water pump kit and do it myself in hopes of saving my 3 day weekend.


----------



## Jigalode

> Thanks for the reply, I just read your post.
> I'm going to double check all the little things this evening. And now that I've done a good bit of youtubing, I think I'll pick up a water pump kit and do it myself in hopes of saving my 3 day weekend.


I'll be doing the same thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## TwoKids

LL904 - I had a similar problem with a new 30 Hatsu, might be a long shot but this may be worth reading.  Let us know what you end up finding. 


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1371334946/13


----------



## Mooseknuckle

before you go crazy, get a can of compressed air (like you would use to clean a computer keyboard) put the straw on the end and spray up the pee hole while it is running on the muffs. I bet you will get water......


----------



## LLeone

Thanks for the replies, fellers.
I got some time to mess with the motor lastnight without being in a rush. 
As it turns out, the water pump discharge (peehole) was clogged in someway or another. It was simple as literally putting my mouth up to the discharge and blowing until I could hear air coming out of the water intakes on the lower unit. I then blew a bit of compressed air through it for good measure. After that I cranked it up on the earmuffs and it peed as it should.
I am thoroughly relieved. Thanks for the suggestions.
Now, to find the feesh.


----------



## paint it black

That used to happen to my 30 tohatsu all the time. All I did was get a piece of thick leader, while the motor is running and shove it in the peehole. the back pressure automatically would spit out whatever was clogging it, and it would pee immediately.


----------



## LLeone

> That used to happen to my 30 tohatsu all the time. All I did was get a piece of thick leader, while the motor is running and shove it in the peehole. the back pressure automatically would spit out whatever was clogging it, and it would pee immediately.


Interesting. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter

I keep a surveyors flag on my boat for these types of clogs. It is not uncommon for a bit of mud to get in there and clog. A quick insert of the metal part or the flag and you are good as new!


----------



## LLeone

> I keep a surveyors flag on my boat for these types of clogs.  It is not uncommon for a bit of mud to get in there and clog.  A quick insert of the metal part or the flag and you are good as new!


Not a bad idea. It seems these motors are prone to clogging.


----------



## TwoKids

Flags, paper clips and the like are effective just be careful, I've seen folks punch through the discharge tubing from the inside-out (usually at the first bend in the line) under the cowl resulting in leaks that will spray saltwater all over the motor. Some high quality string trimmer line may be just as effective without these unintended consequences.


----------



## LLeone

> Flags, paper clips and the like are effective just be careful, I've seen folks punch through the discharge tubing from the inside-out (usually at the first bend in the line) under the cowl resulting in leaks that will spray saltwater all over the motor.  Some high quality string trimmer line may be just as effective without these unintended consequences.


I'm always cautious when inserting anything into the discharge. Trimmer line is actually a great idea. That, or 80lb leader.


----------

